# Sad Crinum calamistratum



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

About two weeks ago I received a Crinum calamistratum from an on-line vendor. The leaves of the plant looked fairly healthy. They were about 10 inches long and there were about seven of them. The bulb, however, had a few red lesions on it. I floated the plant for two days before I planted it. I noticed that the outer layers of the bulb were starting to derteriorate. This has continued and the red lesions have spread to the leaves. A couple leaves have fallen off. I have not moved the plant because I have been told that it does not like to be disturbed. 

What do you think? Will I lose this plant? Have I wasted eleven bucks?  

Some tank specs:
29 gal.
SMS substrate
EI dosing
gH=25
kH=15
2x65W PC lighting
pressurized CO2


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

If the bulb is soft, it is already damaged and the plant is a goner. 

Remove the whole plant and see if the bulb smells bad.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have to agree. It doesn't sound good. Still, you might have a chance of it recovering if the bulb isn't actually falling apart. It will take a LONG time though. Situate it in the substrate, covering 2/3 of the bulb. Don't move it for several months to see if it will recover enough to send up some new growth. It just might.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

just plant it in the aquarium and see if it gives new leaves in a few days/weeks time. if not get another one asap cause its a beautiful plant


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a beautiful plant, you are right! Right now, I have about half of the bulb burried. If there is nothing to be done, I will wait and see. 

Anyone else had this hapen?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazingly, this plant has begun to bounce back! It never rotted completely, just the outer layers of the bulb. New growth has begun from the center. 


Patience is the key with this plant. Don't touch. Don't move it. Just let it be.


----------



## Robert Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

You know they can get gigantic? Mine has 4' long leaves. Of course root tabs and plenty of CO2/light.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Four feet long? That's impressive! 

I expect that this plant will eventually outgrow my 29. This will give me the perfect excuse to upgrade.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have 3 of these plants in a 180g. In just 7 months they've grown to the point that the longest leaves are well over 4' long. I can't decide if they belong any more or not. Upgrade if you'd like, but be prepared to get a 5' tall aquarium.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Guaiac boy, I have several of these plants and can't get them to grow really well for me. I have them growing in a well lit tank with Co2 and lots of mulm in the substrate and still it grows c----- for me. What do you do differently? Thanks, Eric.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I have three of these plants as well in my 40 gallon. And the leaves are about as long as you are all describing! Do any of you just snip their length by any chance? I've done this as well as having to remove some of the leaves altogether because it just grows so damn well! It really is one of the most gorgeous plants I've ever seen. Good luck with yours bouncing back Kelley - I have a lot of faith that it will as mine have all taken a beating with my gravel vaccuum.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Erirku,

I dunno. I've only been keeping this for a few months now and it's done just fine. I was actually a little worried about it since I've heard that it prefers hard water, sort of like Vals.

I started with the bulbs about 2/3 burried in Eco Complete. The bulbs were exceptional specimens when I got them - the best I've ever seen in fact. Each bulb had 8-10 leaves and they were almost a foot long. Maybe that has something to do with my success. The water is reconsituted RO, which measured GH 4, KH 2.5 yesterday. I keep it under pretty good light and high CO2 in a 24" deep 180g tank. The lights are 150Wx3 MH's and 39Wx4 T-5's. The leaves are now so long that they wrap around everything. I did put a root tab at the base of each when I first planted them.

As for trimming a leaf, I don't think it would work all that well. I've had a few that have broken off now and again. They remainder doesn't die back as quickly as a Val, but that leaf never really recovers either.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Erirku,
> 
> I dunno. I've only been keeping this for a few months now and it's done just fine. I was actually a little worried about it since I've heard that it prefers hard water, sort of like Vals.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Robert Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, my Crinum calemestratum is going gangbusters in pH 6.3 kh 4 and GH 5-6. I for sure would recommend a root tab or two, preferably the Seachem ones. Seems to really like the iron rich Flourite substrate too. I have had to trim dead parts off and the rest stays alive, albeit shorter and pretty much stops growing. I agree its a better plant for really big, deep tanks like 180 gallons, and maybe only one at that. Sort of huge, like Swords, I suppose.

Here's a quick picture in a messy growout tank. The red area in the middle is a week old cut of a flower which grew up to a T5 light and dried out before blooming...


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert Arnold said:


> Well, my Crinum calemestratum is going gangbusters in pH 6.3 kh 4 and GH 5-6. I for sure would recommend a root tab or two, preferably the Seachem ones. Seems to really like the iron rich Flourite substrate too. I have had to trim dead parts off and the rest stays alive, albeit shorter and pretty much stops growing. I agree its a better plant for really big, deep tanks like 180 gallons, and maybe only one at that. Sort of huge, like Swords, I suppose.
> 
> Here's a quick picture in a messy growout tank. The red area in the middle is a week old cut of a flower which grew up to a T5 light and dried out before blooming...


What can I say, I'm pretty much jealous. What great growth. Keep up the good job.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I just noticed today that mine are sending out little plantlets from the main bulb - sort of like how cryts extend their rhizome and send up new crowns.


----------



## Robert Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, there are two or three little ones around my bulb too. I'm going to pull the mother and trade it soon I think, if I can get the courage up. I really like the plant, but need the space. I might keep a baby for a 180 gallon I'm contemplating.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Robert Arnold said:


> Yeah, there are two or three little ones around my bulb too. I'm going to pull the mother and trade it soon I think, if I can get the courage up. I really like the plant, but need the space. I might keep a baby for a 180 gallon I'm contemplating.


You might want to be careful about removing the baby plantlets. If you cut them to young they'll die on you. I'm not sure how big the baby plantlets have to be. Try and ask around. Good luck.


----------



## Robert Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

Erirku said:


> You might want to be careful about removing the baby plantlets. If you cut them to young they'll die on you. I'm not sure how big the baby plantlets have to be. Try and ask around. Good luck.


Thanks for the heads up. bob


----------

